# REVIEW - PEAK'S LOGAN XPG-R5



## Dances with Flashlight (Jun 15, 2010)

*REVIEW - PEAK'S LOGAN XPG-R5
CR123-A / RCR123-A / 2XAA

*​  Think of a LOGAN as a host for a high performance LED offered in your choice of 8 different power levels, that will fit on any one of four different style battery compartments, in any of three metals, using your choice of three popular batteries, and which can be had with a simple twisty or a momentary switch or a forward clicky depending on the body.







Brass Pocket Body Logan
​ *Emitter. *Peak's LOGAN is designed and built around Cree's high performance XPG (the R5 bin) emitter which produces something like half again as much light as the Rebel 0100 at equivalent power levels. In fact, this emitter was chosen primarily because of its high output/efficiency as compared with either the Rebel 0100 or the P4 used in earlier Peak lights. This emitter has another favorable attribute - it has a pretty small footprint allowing its use in small packages. Peak has now switched just about all production in its mountain series lights to the XPG-R5. An exception to the use of this emitter involves colors. Peak offers colored emitters on the LOGAN and on all its other Mountain and Ocean series lights – using the Cree XPC – upon request. 

 *Bodies. *Like the other lights in Peak's Mountain series, the LOGAN can be had in Brass, Stainless, or hard black anodized aluminum (HAIII). Four different battery compartments are available: (i) a CR-123A pocket body (which is short and lacks any lug or keychain post or rear switch); (ii) a CR-123A keychain/momentary body described below; (iii) a double-ended CR-123A which allows for two different heads (or just one head with a plug or keychain post on the other end to secure an extra battery, etc.); and (iv) a 2XAA keychain/momentary or forward clicky body. 





SS Logan with Momentary Switch
​  The overall dimensions of the LOGAN depend on the body chosen. The pocket body is even shorter than that of a pocket body Eiger.





Eiger & Logan Pocket Bodies​
Shown below are the original McKinley schematics for the pocket, keychain/momentary, and double-ended lights. The same bodies are used for the Logan.









​ Double-ended Logan with end cap.​




Double-ended Logan 
showing extra Battery Compartment​ ​The LOGAN head was originally designed some time ago for the McKinley which was then supplied with either one or seven 5mm LED's. 





Logan and McKinley
​Although the LOGAN with a McKinley sized head is smaller in diameter than that of the Caribbean, it outperforms these earlier lights by a huge margin because it employs Cree's new high performance XPG LED.




​ Caribbean, Logan and Eiger

​  Over the years Peak has produced a number of different lights in the single CR123-A configuration. These included the Glacier Bay, Atlantic, Caribbean, Mediterranean, and the Ranier. Although all these used the same battery compartments, they featured different sized heads, different emitters, different electronics and different power levels. (There were also limited runs of Titanium and Gold-plated Brass.) If you already have any of these earlier Peaks, you can simply add a LOGAN head to the old body and modernize your light to take advantage of the tremendous performance improvements the newest technologies offer.

 Note that quite a few Peak lights over the years have used smaller diameter battery compartments for AAA’s, AA’s, N Cell’s and CR-2’s. These include the Matterhorn, Fujiyama, Shasta, Kilimanjaro, Pacific, Baltic and Kino Bay lights. None of these bodies will interchange with LOGAN heads.

 The weight of the LOGAN varies greatly depending upon the body.

 w/ Primary CR123-A 
 and w/ Momentary switch Weight

 HAIII 1.65oz (46.6g)
 SS 2.95oz (83.4g)
 Brass 3.60oz (102.6g)

 The exterior design of the LOGAN in its different variations is quite simple, and businesslike in the case of SS and HAIII, but pretty classy in brass. 

 *Build and Workmanship.* All battery compartments are straight, without any flares or projections. They are threaded up front for the LOGAN head. The pocket bodies are one-ended and machined from solid stock, bored out from the front and closed at the rear. The keychain/momentary bodies are threaded at the rear with a recess to accept either (i), a keychain adapter, or (ii) an optional bulletproof, momentary switch. The gorgeous brass versions have wide bands of finely crafted knurling which cover most of the length of the body, with smooth rings separating the bands. The knurling is light and not the least bit aggressive, but adequate for casual use. HAIII models are also knurled. Stainless steel bodies are not knurled but are smooth. 

 The heads have milled flats in a stylish pattern. A close inspection reveals that the design format is nearly identical to that of the Eiger, just bigger. Very attractive, and tough as nails - especially in stainless. 

 LOGAN heads, bodies, and keychain posts in the different metals can be mixed and matched to suit your tastes. Same with the momentary switches, but these are manufactured only in Brass and SS, not in HAIII.

Workmanship is superb with very tight tolerances in all machined parts. Both the brass and stainless polish up very, very nicely. I have stated before that Brass Peaks in particular are so beautifully made it ought to be a crime not to polish them. On the other hand, there are those who prefer the richness of an aged patina. The HAIII finish is a rich, semi-gloss black, not gray, and is even across the entire light without any visible variations in color. The HAIII head and body are anodized at the same time so they will match. Threads are tight and silky smooth, especially in brass, but the SS and HAIII, although very precisely machined, should be lightly lubricated. Be sure to check out Tekno Cowboy's Comprehensive Grease and Lube Sticky for a wealth of info on the lubes you may wish to use. I have been using a silicone faucet grease with great results. However, use any dielectric (non-conducting) grease very sparingly since this can impair current flow as I've learned the hard way - too much will cause flickering and can even prevent the light from firing at all.​ 
 An O-ring on the head provides a snug fit to prevent the light from being twisted on unintentionally, and also to seal the battery compartment which, in most variations, holds a single CR123-A or RCR123-A battery, positive terminal facing forward. The negative contact is at the tail end of the case, and in the keychain style this contact is inserted into a recess that also accepts the keychain adapter. A neat feature of the keychain style is that the light can be removed from the keychain simply by twisting the tail end of the light off its adapter which will stay attached to the keyring. Even with the adapter removed in this way, the light remains water resistant. 

 Operation is as simple as it gets: twist the head on, and twist it off. 

 The optional momentary switch replaces both the keychain adapter and the separate negative contact. The switch is actually a very small unit that is even shorter than the keychain adapter it replaces. A small foam washer at the tail end prevents battery rattle. Another O-ring is used to prevent water intrusion at the rear of the body. These O-rings all seem to work well, probably because of the close tolerances in the design and manufacture - I've never observed any water entry in any Peak light. (Peak advertises their lights as water-resistant, not water-proof.) Because the O-rings are subject to abrasion during twisting of the body, they should also be lubricated lightly. 




​ SS Momentary, Adapter, CR123-A Body & Logan Head
​  With the momentary switch installed, the depth of the head is initially adjusted by twisting it into the body until the momentary switch operates with the desired level of sensitivity - a quick and easy adjustment. Even with the momentary switch installed, the head can still be twisted to the on position for more convenient extended use. The spring-loaded momentary switch does not click on or off - it is a very simple device that allows current to flow when depressed and then springs back when released. It is completely silent. The operating button is wide and beefy and available in either brass or stainless. 

 For those familiar with Peak's momentary switches, this is the very same tried and true, smoothly operating switch also used in Peak's Matterhorn, Eiger, Pacific and Caribbean series of lights. I can't say enough about the momentary switch for these lights. Nothing could be quicker or more convenient to operate and it's ideal especially for those uses that are of short duration. Two brief words of advice, however. With the shorter bodies, the momentary might not be all that convenient for a person with large hands. And the stainless steel body can actually be polished enough to make the surface quite slick. So polished, it’s difficult to hold onto the little sucker while depressing the momentary switch. 

 *Batteries. *The LOGAN in its standard format uses a single CR123-A sized cell of any battery chemistry presently available, primary or rechargeable. The light is specifically designed to handle any 3.0v lithium primary, 3.2v rechargeable LiFePO4, or 3.7v rechargeable LiIon or LiMN battery. 

 Like many if not most CPF’ers, I have in the past always looked forward to that next brighter light, usually paired with a rechargeable 3.7v LiIon battery to get another incremental increase in performance. With the advent of the XPG-R5 LOGAN with its excellent optic, however, rechargeable LiIon batteries aren’t even needed to produce the level of light I generally prefer. To my complete surprise, 3.0v primaries aren’t even needed. From what I have seen with the LOGAN, it seems clear now that a mere 2.4v can do today what was nearly unthinkable only five years ago. So where can you get 2.4v batteries?

 Peak Caribbean’s were available with 2XAA battery compartments. 






SS Logan on 2XAA Caribbean with Judco Switch

​ These Caribbean bodies, which are still available, make an absolute dream of a light when outfitted with a LOGAN head - and a pair of 1.2v NiMH’s! I hope Peak will soon stock these bodies as a standard variation of the LOGAN. Note well that pairs of 3.7v 14500 LiIon’s, which are the same size as AA’s but which have a combined voltage of 7.4v, MUST NOT be used in the LOGAN.

 One great feature of these 2XAA bodies is that the tail end is tapped and fitted with an adapter to hold either a keychain post or a momentary switch. Remove that adapter and you find the female threads at the tail end of the tube will also accept the Judco forward clicky switch which is standard on Peak’s LEO lights. Except for the fact it isn't brass, the Judco is a very nice switch and with a slight depression also works well as a momentary.





SS Momentary & Judco Switches

*Performance range. *A particular advantage of the LOGAN (like the AAA Eiger and the AA El Capitan) is that it is manufactured and can be ordered in any one of eight different power levels ranging from fairly dim and very long-running (Level 1), to maximum brightness with little if any regard for runtime (Level 8). You pick. It is, however, a very simple and bulletproof single level light with no strobes, SOS mode, or variable outputs. RMSK stocks LOGANs in #6 and #8 for immediate delivery. Other power levels must be special ordered. ​ 
 There is a vast difference in performance from the Level 1 to the Level 8 lights. Curt has previously posted some figures for LOGAN lumen output so there’s little need to repeat these details. In any event, lumens don’t tell the whole story about output and can be very confusing, if not misleading, since comparisons might not be fair in the absence of information about such things as the differences between bare bulb output and light out the front, the effect of different optics or reflectors upon candela or lux, and a few other factors as well. 

 However, total output with a Level 1 should be low enough to satisfy most anyone slinking around the house at night without waking anyone or anything but a cat. On the other hand, the Level 8 output of this state of the art light is absolutely phenomenal, to say the least. As a point of general information, it should be noted that Peak has set power consumption of its Level 6 lights at about one-half that of the Level 8. And Level 4 is set at about one-half that of the Level 6.

 Not too long ago, much larger lights using 6.0v from two CR-123 lithium batteries for 65 to 120 lumens were classed and marketed as tactical. In a #8 LOGAN you can get that much from two AA NiMN’s!

 For CPF'ers addicted to NiMH’s, here’s some very exciting news straight from Sanyo North America: *SANYO’s Eneloop Tone* batteries (Eneloops in colors) with improved specifications will finally be available for purchase in the USA from Costco at the end of July, 2010, in kits containing 4 AA and 4 AAA Eneloop Tones.

 Heat produced by hungry LED's powered by 3.7v LiIon cells to maximum output is something to write home about, and this is probably one reason why there is still such a demand for the tamer 3.0v primaries. Earlier LED's, not as efficient as the XPG, wasted more energy - waste in the form of heat. The XPG, however, converts more of the available power into lumens and loses less through heat. Still, the LOGAN runs hot when driven hard with a 3.7v battery. Even at 3.0v the light gets hot after awhile. But Peak's heat management seems very effective and I have yet to experience a problem because of heat in any Peak light. The circuit board and heatsink, like those of all Peaks, are potted (totally encased) for protection against shock and moisture in a heat-transferring epoxy. 

 My simple, unscientific runtime tests with a #8 LOGAN revealed the following: 

 Two freshly charged NiMH’s showed no perceptible (to me) decline in output until the 90 minute mark when output rapidly declined to about 50%. At two hours, output was probably down to 20% and then it trailed off until the four hour point by which time it was producing about 4 or 5 lumens. 

 With two alkalines, there was a pretty straight decline to 50% in a little over an hour. After a total of two and a half hours, there was little light left.

 A single CR123-A had a steady decline to about 50% in an hour and twenty minutes. Again, after a total of about two and a half hours, there was little light left.

 The rechargeable RCR123-A didn’t seem to decline in output at all while it was in my hand. According to Curt at Peak, the power draw from this battery is about 6 Watts with a drive to the LED of about 4 watts at 1.2 Amps. Whatever, it got hot! But wow was it bright (somewhere around 350 lumens, if it matters). The essential point is that the actual battery capacity is limited (and is not always as high as stated by battery manufacturers) and at such a high draw the battery would likely be damaged if allowed to run too long. Don’t count on runtime of more than 20 or 25 minutes with this battery at level 8. In fact, these 3.7v batteries are best suited for the lower power levels, such as a #6 which draws about half as much current as the #8. 

 The LOGAN uses the same reliable circuitry Peak has used in all its Rebel and P4 lights. The positive contact at the rear of the head is a very solid gold-plated brass button. No soft solder blob to deform. 

 Like the smaller diameter, AA based El Capitan, the LOGAN is available in only one beam profile - medium with a collimating optic. The reason for this is that the relatively short or shallow McKinley head does not permit the use of the longer reflector or optics that would be required for a narrower beam. The LED is protected with a lexan window. The beam profile is very similar to that of the El Capitan, which has a broad hot spot with a wide, even spill. However, the LOGAN does have a tighter beam and throws much better. The LOGAN optic achieves this by a ratio of light input to light output of 26 to 1, which translates to a throwy beam. The ratio of the El Capitan is 21 to 1, and the medium Eiger is 10 to 1.




​ Medium #8 Eiger 10440




​ #8 El Capitan 14500





#8 Logan 2XAA NiMH's





#8 Logan CR123-A





#8 Logan RCR123-A​
These beamshots don't really illustrate the significant differences in brightness between these configurations (that would take outdoor photographic skills I have yet to master). In short, there are very substantial gains in output going from 2.4v to 3.0v to 3.7v. But the beam profiles are accurate. The beam quality is beautiful: very, very smooth and clean without any rings or unevenness or shadows or artifacts of any kind. This configuration is ideal for the general uses of lights of this size.

 Lacking the eyes of a cat or young man, I am a poor judge of tints and still like the nice blue tints on my old 5mm's, but I can't see any tint in the LOGAN, even when compared to other lights against bright white walls and paper. However, the Cree XPG is delivered in bulk kits which contain emitters of varying tints. These new Peaks are therefore going to be subject, like all others using these Crees, to the "tint lottery" about which much has previously been written.

 Like all Peaks, the LOGAN is very beautifully made with many build and performance options. CPF’ers should note that Peak is classed by CPF as a “Custom Flashlight Builder”. This means something. Certain combinations of features are in such demand that the most popular are stocked in inventory by RMSK for prompt delivery. But if you want a light customized to suit your needs or tastes, it will probably have to be individually assembled and drop-shipped, tasks that can take some time if less common components must first be scheduled for machine time. However, lights from Peak LED Solutions are top quality lights built to last and are well worth the wait. 


​


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 15, 2010)

Very nice review. :thumbsup:


----------



## Norm (Jun 15, 2010)

I have a brass key ring body level 8 Logan and the beam is nicest of any optic light I've ever owned. It's a shame the brass momentary switch can't be used with this body. Level 8 is a real pocket blaster.
Norm


----------



## csshih (Jun 15, 2010)

excellent review!


----------



## DM51 (Jun 15, 2010)

Excellent and comprehensive review of a very interesting light - thank you!  

Moving to Reviews...


----------



## bedazzLED (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi Dances with Flashlight.

First off, fantastic review!.

I'm a fan of the Peak lights, but I've only got the Eiger 10180, 10280 and 10440 in various body types and power levels (at the moment), but the Logan looks absolutely awesome!

I tried to find it on the www.peakledsolutions.com website but cannot find it.

Can I please ask where you ordered this awesome light from?

Regards and thanks in advance,
BedazzLED.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jun 15, 2010)

Great review-thanks for sharing this with us!!!!!:thumbsup:



Dances with Flashlight said:


> These beamshots don't really illustrate the significant differences in brightness between these configurations (that would take outdoor photographic skills I have yet to master)........



LOL......I have a $400 digital camera and still can't figure out how to take a descent nighttime photo! :thinking: Glad to know I'm not alone.


----------



## MikeG1P315 (Jun 15, 2010)

So this will be my next light. Wow, Peak IS addictive! I just ordered my first, an Eiger #6 that hasn't even arrived yet... And already ik eyeing my next purchase. The Logan looks great in stainless with the momentary switch. 

I'm so glad I found Peak. I'm exhausted by multiple level lights.


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Jun 15, 2010)

I have the #7 Logan in SS. My favorite EDC....sticking with the primaries- it gets warm enough with those- tolerable though. 
Nice review.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jun 15, 2010)

Great review and I must get one of these now!


----------



## saabgoblin (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for the added information Dances With Flashlight, I wasn't aware that the Logan also came in varying power levels. The McKinley/Logan with the pocket body option was seemingly made for the watch pocket of a pair of Levis, a nice understated EDC IMHO.

Rage Cage, Bob, Curt, and or Dances, would any of you know the candlepower of the Logan on let's say a level 6 or 8 with primaries? I am pretty confident that Curt will do a full run time test similar to the Eiger sometime in the future but an estimate would be nice even if it is just a ballpark figure. 

Thanks again for the review.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jun 17, 2010)

Mixed and matched some old Peak components with the new Logan and came up with these:






Caribbean HAIII body with brass Logan & brass keychain





Caribbean HAIII body with HAIII Logan & SS momentary





Caribbean HAIII body with SS Logan and SS momentary





McKinley double-ended with brass Logan & keychain

​


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Jun 25, 2010)

saabgoblin said:


> Thanks for the added information Dances With Flashlight, I wasn't aware that the Logan also came in varying power levels. The McKinley/Logan with the pocket body option was seemingly made for the watch pocket of a pair of Levis, a nice understated EDC IMHO.
> 
> Rage Cage, Bob, Curt, and or Dances, would any of you know the candlepower of the Logan on let's say a level 6 or 8 with primaries? I am pretty confident that Curt will do a full run time test similar to the Eiger sometime in the future but an estimate would be nice even if it is just a ballpark figure.
> 
> Thanks again for the review.:thumbsup:


 
Sorry Saabgoblin- just saw this. I am not sure on the candlepower rating- but I am running a Surefire Primary in my #7 Logan and It seems almost as bright as my Night Patrol with P4 emitter and AW IMR 18650. Has great throw and spill out to 75 feet or more- too bright for close up work due to the bounce back issue. Nice neutral white tint- lucked out on that.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 28, 2010)

Dances with Flashlight, is the brass Logan head different from the HAIII and SS head in that it is smooth/round and doesn't have the anti-roll edges? Any idea why this would be not available with anti-roll?


----------



## fyrstormer (Jun 28, 2010)

The brass Logan head has flat sides on it, they just aren't visible in these photographs. I had one for a while, I know they were there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 28, 2010)

ok cool, that's good to know as I thought it may just be the reflection from brass to not be able to see them in the pic.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jun 29, 2010)

Just checked the differences in the configuration of the heads on my Logans. The HAIII and Brass have quite distinctive flats from the fore to the aft ends of the head, but the overall diameter of the heads is not so much greater than the diameter of the bodies that the flats do much more than retard rolling. The SS Logan head does not have these same flats. Instead, it has scallops that are more cosmetic and even less functional. I think the head diameter would have to be increased significantly in order for the flats to really function well as an anti-roll feature, as is the case with the much larger Caribbean head. It's a trade-off - either a trim size, or more bulk for anti-roll, but not both. 






​


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 29, 2010)

nice close-ups thanks


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Aug 5, 2010)

Here's a Brass Logan head on a 2XAA Caribbean body fitted with a momentary switch:




​


----------



## recDNA (Aug 5, 2010)

Great review of a really nice flashlight. I just wish I could have the momentary switch and still attach it to my keyring.


----------



## saabgoblin (Aug 5, 2010)

RAGE CAGE said:


> Sorry Saabgoblin- just saw this. I am not sure on the candlepower rating- but I am running a Surefire Primary in my #7 Logan and It seems almost as bright as my Night Patrol with P4 emitter and AW IMR 18650. Has great throw and spill out to 75 feet or more- too bright for close up work due to the bounce back issue. Nice neutral white tint- lucked out on that.


Pretty darn bright running off of a single cell primary and I thought that my Caribbean was a nice little scorcher. A nice low to mid range Matterhorn/Eiger on a key chain and a Logan in my pocket can conquer most any task.

Hmmnnn, I wonder if Peak could do a Copper version and I would be glad to source the materials for you, I'll have to give them a call in the near future after I determine the best power level for my needs, probably in stainless steel.

Thank you Rage:thumbsup:


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Aug 5, 2010)

recDNA said:


> Great review of a really nice flashlight. I just wish I could have the momentary switch and still attach it to my keyring.



MWClint (who else) drilled a little hole in a momentary for a ring and lanyard attachment. But with a Logan it just might be on the way too heavy side - except in HAIII.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes I was going to go for the aluminum model but Peak would have to set it up for keychain.


----------



## forbes617 (Jun 17, 2015)

Great review. I am waiting for my Logan in the mail now.


----------

